# Nvidia-drivers 180.35 -> 180.51 Problems

## NismoC32

I have a problem getting the latest nvidia-drivers to work on my machine.

I'm runnung the 2.6.29 kernel, xorg-server 1.5.3 and kde 4.2.2 with effects enabled.

My CPU is a AMD Phenom 9950 and my display adapter as a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (rev a2)

This is my xorg.conf file:

 *Quote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Wed Jun 13 16:54:14 PDT 2007
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> ...

 

The problem is that when I boot into kde I have to press the left mouse button to enter the desktop from the splash screen.

No Autorun programs starts (kmail, kopete,kmix,amarok etc), the codepage is reset to default "us" and the logout dialog wont come up when i want to leave.

The 180.29 driver works fine.

Any suggestion ?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

## NismoC32

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

Here it is:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.2_rc31 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================                                                
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Since you are running on the ~arch, why don't you use the new Xorg method ?

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Default Layout"

Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "dbe"

Load "extmod"

Load "glx"

Load "freetype"

Load "type1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Videocard0"

Driver "nvidia"

VendorName "ASUS"

BoardName "GeForce 8800 GTS"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Option "PixmapCacheSize" "300000"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

Device "Videocard0"

DefaultDepth 24

Option "NoLogo" "1"

SubSection "Display"

Depth 24

EndSubSection

EndSection 

```

----------

## NismoC32

No reason other that not have the right information.

I did change the xorg.conf file to your suggestion, but it did not have any effect on the newer nvidia-drivers.

Still works fine with 180.29 though.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NismoC32 wrote:*   

> No reason other that not have the right information.
> 
> I did change the xorg.conf file to your suggestion, but it did not have any effect on the newer nvidia-drivers.
> 
> Still works fine with 180.29 though.

 

1. w.r.t. a US keyboard, did you set up the hal .fdi file as described in the Xorg/evdev upgrade sticky?  That's where you set the keymap now.

2. Might be worth having a look at your X logfile.

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks agent_jdh for helping me solve the keyboard problem with the newer nvidia-drivers.

But all the other problems remains, ohhh and I forgot to mention that the CPU usage stays at 50%

when using a nvidia-driver newer than 180.29

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NismoC32 wrote:*   

> Thanks agent_jdh for helping me solve the keyboard problem with the newer nvidia-drivers.
> 
> But all the other problems remains, ohhh and I forgot to mention that the CPU usage stays at 50%
> 
> when using a nvidia-driver newer than 180.29

 

No probs.  Can you run e.g. top to see what is stealing your CPU cycles?  Dunno much about Phenom architecture, but it sounds like something is hogging one of your cores.

----------

## NismoC32

According to KDE system monitor:

Plasma takes 25% of total load, 100% of core 1

Lancelot takes 25% of total load, 100% of core 2

Leaving core 0 and 3 free.

If I kill lancelot and start it again it does not take any load, but then ksysguard start taking 25% load of the total load,

100% of core 3. When I killed ksysgurd it now stays at 25% load even after ksysguard automatically tarted again

Correction after a few minutes the ksysguard started using 25% CPU load again.

When I killed plasma and when it automaticaly restarted all the autorun programs startet (kmail, kopete,amarok etc. and so did the intro music, It looks like plasma never get to finish loading.

Now the krunner has taken over the 25% CPU load.

WTF is going on.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NismoC32 wrote:*   

> According to KDE system monitor:
> 
> Plasma takes 25% of total load, 100% of core 1
> 
> Lancelot takes 25% of total load, 100% of core 2
> ...

 

Lancelot has definitely had a fix for high CPU usage, and possibly plasma too, but if you're running 4.2.2 they should have been fixed a while back.  Actually iirc there were fixes for qt-4.5 as well.  What version of the various qt ebuilds are you running?

----------

## NismoC32

I have qt-4.5.0, I'm not running any overlays on my installation.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NismoC32 wrote:*   

> I have qt-4.5.0, I'm not running any overlays on my installation.

 

Just checked your emerge info, should have seen you were running ~ARCH.

Might be worth re-syncing and re-emerging kdelibs, plasma-workspace, and kdeplasma-addons, possibly doing the qt stuff beforehand as well.

----------

## NismoC32

I have re-emerged kdelibs, plasma-workspace, and kdeplasma-addons and updated to qt-4.5.1

and the problems is still there with newer nvidia-drivers than 180.29.

----------

## agent_jdh

Might be time to take it to the nvnews forums, or the KDE forum to see if someone using a.n.other distro is seeing this.

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks for the reply agent_jdh.

I did find one in the nvnews forum that had the same problem I me but I don't know if hi solved it or not.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131303&highlight=kde4

I tried to upgrade to the new nvidia 180.60 version after I upgraded to KDE 4.2.4.

I also disabled all effects in KDE but the problem remains.

I also tried to recompile entire KDE without the "kdeprefix" flag and it looks like it might have

solved the driver issue but I can't tell for sure since KWin crashes instantly after KDE startup.

(This problem existed when I tried compiling KDE without the "kdeprefix" flag back when KDE 4.1 landed in portage)

But I did get into the desktop without having to push the mouse button and the logout dialog came up

and there where no CPU draining, but I can't tell if this is because of the KWin crash or not.

I'm not sure why KWin is crasing on startup but I'm welcomed with a dialig telling me KWin ha crashed.

I think the dialog windows contained SIGSEV somthing.

So something breaks no matter what I do   :Sad: 

If anyone have tips on the problems it would be greatly appreciated.

Especially since MPlayer now requires a newer driver then 180.29. 

It would have been nice to be able to install KDE without the "kdeprefix" flag.

I have a sneaking suspicion that the kdeprfix flag is somewhat involved in the nvidia driver problem. 

Thanks.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Sometimes nvidia-drivers don't suit every card ; bugs may arise even with newer stuff depending on your GPU. Looks like you're unfortuntely in the case.

Give a try to 185.13 which is in the berkano overlay and post back the results.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, in fact I had a similar problem with my nvidia Top260 back in october 2008.

----------

## NismoC32

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, in fact I had a similar problem with my nvidia Top260 back in october 2008.

 

Did you do something to fix it or did fix itself ?

I have replaced my 8800GTS card with my older 7800GTX and the problem is the same.

UPDATE: Installed the latest driver from nvidia (185.18.14) and it WORKS...  SWEEEET.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

I had to wait to the newest nvidia driver back then  :Razz: 

----------

